# Software Development Platform



## bdtot (Feb 14, 2016)

So far what's the best software development platform that you could recommend in order to make an effective and efficient software? Thanks.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

You've got it backwards. You determine the specs for the software then develop on the platform the software is going to run on.


----------

